# A&H GL2400/32 and Monitors



## DCATTechie (Sep 16, 2009)

Have an odd one for you guys. I'm not able to send a signal to the monitors independent of the fader and LR BUS. 

The only way to get the signal to the monitors is 
-To have the channel fader up, 
-The channel ON/Un-muted
-Have the channel assigned to the LR
-Selected Signal value to AUX using AUX Send knobs (as usual)

Issues:
- I can't send a signal to just the monitors, everything has to be sent through the house system.

-The AUX Send knobs seem to be dependent of the channel fader. Meaning, if I lower the level of a mic in the house, that level is also dropped in the Monitor Feed.

NOTE: 
-Changing the AUX Send from Pre to Post Fade seems to have no effect. 

-The signal is coming from a CD player via (2) RCA to XLR cables, each going to it's own channel. The gain is at 0 because the signal is a line feed(correct?)

Thanks!


----------



## jonslilbro (Sep 16, 2009)

Try pressing in the "Rev" button under the control for the Aux send you're using. Then you can control the aux volume with the knobs independent of the fader. Also then post and pre will be controllable.

Gary


----------



## DCATTechie (Sep 16, 2009)

Should it be in the up or down position?

Thanks!


----------



## jonslilbro (Sep 16, 2009)

Should be pressed in. Let me know if that doesn't work.


Gary


----------



## DCATTechie (Sep 16, 2009)

This is what I found in the Manual regarding the REV Mode Switch, but it's a little unclear.

"_REV mode switch-These switches reverse the function of the group and aux masters, the heart of the dual functionality pioneered by Allen & Heath. They are recessed to prevent accidental operation. Use a pen or pointed object to set their position. In the up position (flush with the panel), the group is controlled by the fader and the aux by the rotary master. This is typical for FOH mode where the faders are used for subgroups feeding the main stereo mix. When pressed, the aux uses the fader as the master and the group is moved to the rotary control. The aux mix is now presented to rear Group XLR complete with insert. The group mix appears at the Aux TRS jack. This is used for monitor mode where the auxes are the main mix feeding the stage monitors. You can select any combination for the FOH and monitor mode, for example, just 3, 4 giving you two fader subgroups, two monitor sends on faders, and main LR mix._" (A&H GL2400 Manual)

My goal is to is to be able to send a signal to the monitors independent of the ground and channel fader, and the LR BUS, and have it be controlled by one of the AUX Send knobs. Is this possible?


----------



## cprted (Sep 16, 2009)

I know this may sound infantile, but are you sure your mon lines are plugged into an aux send on the console and not something else like a group send?


----------



## jonslilbro (Sep 16, 2009)

It sounds like you are trying to control the sends to your monitor outputs without worrying about where the fader is; I.E. the channel may be all the way down and not going through the mains, but your still want it going through and aux to a monitor. Is this correct? If so, pushing in the reverse button does that function. It changes it from fader control to rotary control.


Gary


----------



## cprted (Sep 16, 2009)

jonslilbro said:


> It sounds like you are trying to control the sends to your monitor outputs without worrying about where the fader is; I.E. the channel may be all the way down and not going through the mains, but your still want it going through and aux to a monitor. Is this correct? If so, pushing in the reverse button does that function. It changes it from fader control to rotary control.
> 
> 
> Gary


Yes, but not it the way you're describing. The button in question (I think its called the 'Mode' button on the ML3000), switches control between the group sends and the aux sends. It doesn't change anything at the channel end of things as far as pre/post fader control is concerned.

Basically, in its normal orientation, the first four send faders control the send level for groups 1-4 and the rotary aux sends above control the send level for auxs 1-4. Depressing this button makes the faders the aux control and and the knobs the groups control.


----------



## jonslilbro (Sep 16, 2009)

Which is what it sounds like he needs from what I'm hearing. He want's rotary control instead of fader control, so giving the reverse button a switch should switch it around from fader control to rotary control.


Gary


----------



## DCATTechie (Sep 16, 2009)

jonslilbro said:


> It sounds like you are trying to control the sends to your monitor outputs without worrying about where the fader is; I.E. the channel may be all the way down and not going through the mains, but your still want it going through and aux to a monitor. Is this correct? ...



Yes this is exactly what I want. I don't want to worry about where that Channel(not Group/AUX) fader is. But from the description in the manual, it sounds like pressing the REV button will make my AUX Send controls the faders , which is not what I want. To clear it up, I want NOTHING AT ALL to do with groups, just AUX Sends.


----------



## jonslilbro (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea pressing the Rev button which switch which controls which around so 1 way rotary controls aux and fader controls group; pressed the other way rotary controls group and fader controls aux, so just press it once and switch from aux being controlled by fader to aux being controlled by rotary, and then pre and post will also work do something for ya.

Gary


----------



## DCATTechie (Sep 16, 2009)

Do I then have to change which output my monitors run off of in the back on the console?


----------



## jonslilbro (Sep 16, 2009)

As long as I'm understanding your set-up correctly, you shouldn't have to change anything on the back end of the console nope.


Gary


----------



## blademaster (Sep 17, 2009)

so i read through all of these and i used to run the gl2200 and have worked with the 2400 a little bit, should be about the same config. what i would do is check to make sure the outs on the back are plugged in correctly (should be aux out, not group out, for A&H it should be 1/4" plug) and then on the aux knobs on the channel itself, put that in pre mode and that should fix the problem.


----------



## DCATTechie (Sep 17, 2009)

Tried these suggestions to no avail. Anyone have any other ideas or a number I can call to get this figured out?


----------



## jkowtko (Sep 17, 2009)

Sam,

If you haven't figured it out yet, my approach would be to remove all "variables" in the signal path, and start walking through the signal chain one step at a time:

* familiarize yourself with the block diagram of the board if you haven't already, so you understand exactly what can route to what, and what controls, switches, breaks in the signal are at each step in the path.

On your two Input Channnels:

* de-select all groups and aux routings except for the one Aux you are trying to use. You mentioned you had these channels routed to LR ... deselect that. This will eliminate any signal going out from input chanel except for that one Aux.

* Make sure your Aux pre-post setting on the input channel strips are set to PRE.

* Mute off

* channel faders all the way down.

In the Master Section:

* Make sure your Grp/Aux reverse switch is NOT in reverse.

* Make sure the master Aux send for that Aux (the rotary pot) is set to 12 o'clock

* Note, there are Mute switches for the Groups, these should not be muted, but it should not matter in this test case.

* Make sure your monitor feed cable is plugged into the Aux out 1/4" TRS jack on the back of the board.

* Theoretically the above should work. If it doesn't -- then ...

Test Signal:

* Use the AFL button on the Aux to solo the Aux signal and listen through headphones, and observe the LED volume meters. You should see signal. If you do, and nothing's coming out the 1/4" jack, then there maye be a problem with the jack (looking at the block diagram, there isn't much in between the AFL and the jack). If you don't see signal ...

* Try PFL on each input channel to see if you get anything. If you don't then your board has bigger problems, so you should get signal here for sure. Assuming you do, then the only thing between PFL and AFL points is the routings to the various busses. So try one-by-one routing the input channels to each Aux in pre-fade mode, and AFL that Aux to see if the signal goes through with the channel fader still down.

* If none of the Auxes will work pre-fade from those two input channels, pick two different input channels on the other side of the board ... just in case there is something wrong with the aux routing on the main bus. See if you can find any channel that will work pre-fade, and if you do, look for a pattern of which channels work and which don't. (I dont know if this board uses ribbon cables ... my Soundcraft LX7 does and I had a ribbon cable jar loose and I lost all Aux 6 output from the entire right side of the board ... so it happens).

Hope the above is enough to keep you busy for another round of testing ... it's got to be something relatively simple. These boards have a great reputation for quality ... but if something is broken or jarred loose, you should be able to identify it.

If you'd like to call, I have some free time at work and could try to walk you through some of this ... 650-533-1222.

Thanks. John


----------

